# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الترحيب والتهنئة والمناسبات للأعضاء  تعالوا نبارك لصالح بدخولة القفص الذهبي

## yassin55

قال تعـــالى : { ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها }  
{ 
في تلكَ الليّلة تلألأ النجوم المتراقصة على عزف متفرد  بأجمل ألحان الضوء  
وينتشـر  عطر نسيم الليـّل المُختلط بعبق يفوح بهجــة و صفاءً  
في ليـّلة زفـــافكِ  
تـَمــر علينـــا لحظـات الـــفرح لـتتــراقص بهــا قلوبنـا .. و تمتــزجُ دموعنــا و إبتسامتنـــا 
فأيُ فرح وسعادة كــ  يومنــــا هذا   
الف مبرووك صديقي صالح

----------


## GSM-AYA

*
نبارك لأجمل عروسين 
و نتمنا لهم حياة مليئة بالرفاه و البنين *

----------


## mohamed73

بكل ابجديات الفرح وبكل معاني الاخاء  مبروك الف الف مبرووووك  نكتب بكل الوان السرور والبهجة  نكتب بقلوب تبهتج شوق وحب   نقول  بارك الله لكم وبارك عليكم وجمع بينكم بخير    الف الف الف مبرووك واسال الله ان يديم افراحكم ويرزقكم الذرية الصالحة
وان شاء الله ان يجعله عش حياه زوجيه مليء بالمسرات وعامر بالافراح
جمع الله بينكما وجعل الموده والحب هو اساس حياتكما
منك المال  ومنها العيال    اللهم اجعل ايامهم افراح ومسرات اللهم امين   في حفظ الرحمن

----------


## امير الصمت

*الف الف مبروك ومتمنين للعرسان حياة مليئة بالحب والسعادة والافراح والبنين ان شاء 
الله* .

----------


## khaledrepa

الف الف مبروك اخى صالح
عقبال الذرية الصالحة
ان شاء الله.

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

الف مبروك حبيبى
وربنا يتمملك على خير ويرزقك الزورية الصالحه

----------


## seffari

الف مبرووك عقبال الذرية الصالحة   ان شاء الله.

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

من أعماقى سعدت لك أخى صالح مبروك نسأل لك الله الرزق بالصالحين ومعلموم عندك انى كنت اود وضع هذا الاعلان لكن... مبروك حبيبى

----------


## salinas

*الف الف مبروك ومتمنين للعرسان حياة مليئة بالحب والسعادة والافراح والبنين ان شاء*  * الله* .

----------


## mmsoft

__ _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_   _ تتعالى الأصوات .. وتمتزج العبارات_  _ وتتحرك الأنامل لتخط كلمات .._ _ لتبقى في القلب ذكريات .._ _ ولاأملك سوى بضع كلمات لترسم لك_  _ التهاني والتبريكات .. فأقول ألف ألف_    _مبارك بكل مايحمله اسمك (صالح) من معاني .._ _ أسعدك الاله ووفقك .. ورزقك الذرية الصالحة_  _ التقية النقية ..هبة من ربنا ورب البرية_ _  _

----------


## amer

الف الف مبروك اخى صالح
عقبال الذرية الصالحة
ان شاء الله.
الموضوع الاصلى الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaled_moon



----------


## محمد السيد

*نبارك لأجمل عروسين 
و نتمنا لهم حياة مليئة بالرفاه و البنين *

----------


## Rachid-GsmUnlocker

مبروك الف الف مبرووووك

----------


## Fannan1

الف الف مبروووك وربنا يتمم بخير

----------


## هشام خليل

الف مبرووك

----------


## My Soul

[HTML][/HTML]الف مبروك

----------


## مشكلتي حنون

الف مبروووووك

----------


## ighdriss

*الف الف مبروك ومتمنين للعرسان حياة مليئة بالحب*

----------


## king of royal

نبارك لأجمل عروسين 
و نتمنا لهم حياة مليئة بالرفاه و البنين

----------

